# Site stats, anti-spam question

## audiodef

I'm rebuilding my server, and I'm interesting in using site analytics (awstats or whatever.) Are such packages able to get spammed? If so, what do I need to do to prevent that?

----------

## Syl20

If you use apache, you can have a look on mod_security and mod_evasive, for example. And protect your awstats pages by login/password, of course.

----------

